# Fuse Panel Door/Cover



## beto6059 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a 2001 Cherokee. I need the fuse panel door/cover. I am having trouble finding one. Any help would be great,
Thanks


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

autozone doesnt have OEM parts?

junk yard.... any 97+ should fit.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

older might fit too, just a thought. i cant say for sure though.


----------

